# Xtant2200ix 150$ Local CL



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Xtant 2200ix 2 Channel AMP 2Ω 2 x 200

I know some of you guys like Xtant. I dont know much about em, but 150$ if working seems to be a decent deal. I can pickup and ship if anyone interested.


----------



## ghost31711 (Jan 29, 2009)

i'd snatch this right away if you were local, i woudln't want to buy an old extant shippeed from across the country thoguh... good luck with sale


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

badass amp one of the few amps I'd own


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

If i needed a 2 channel id have jumped on it. Someone has already spoken for it.


----------

